# yum yums



## stejikov (Jul 10, 2006)

can anyone help me i have been searching for some time for the recipe for 
yum yums they are a kind of pastry with a thin coating of icing.
they are the best and most bakers in scotland sell them but i cant seem to find a recipe

thanks in advance


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 10, 2006)

Do you mean the small doughnut strips with a thin coating of runny icing?


----------



## stejikov (Jul 11, 2006)

*yes*

i think you may be on to something, do you happen to have the recipe


----------

